# Vibration under Heavy Breaking or downhill???



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

So I have recently puchased zzperformance big brake kit for the front end. I have installed them and have had them in the car for about 2 months now but under heavy braking conditions or if i'm slowing down coming down a hill I will start to get a vibration from the brakes. Could this be due to the recall for the brake assist system? Or would that be caused by the abs system having problems with the bigger rotors and calipers?:grim:


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds like warped rotors to me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Warped rotors and uneven disc wear is where I would check first.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

When you had the new discs fitted were they machined first, as whenever I have new discs fitted this is always done first to make sure they are straight.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The hub to rotor interface is suspicious.....if there was any paint on the area of the rotor that seats against the hub or any debris or rust on the hub that would prevent absolutly flat mateing of the two you will get a pulsing pedal as the caliper ends up chasing the disc.
Unless terribly mis handled, rotors from a premium supplier as you selected are always true.......but a trip to the machine shop to have them chuked up and checked with a dial indicator is in order.......don't machine them just because.....material removed is gone forever.

Rob


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Do you feel the vibration in the steering wheel or the brake pedal?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Robby said:


> The hub to rotor interface is suspicious.....if there was any paint on the area of the rotor that seats against the hub or any debris or rust on the hub that would prevent absolutly flat mateing of the two you will get a pulsing pedal as the caliper ends up chasing the disc.


I agree! This is the first thing to check for sure!


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

I agree with Robby!!! Definitely check that!


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Do you feel the vibration in the steering wheel or the brake pedal?


There is slight vibration in the brake pedal. I don't feel anything through the steering wheel. I mainly hear the vibration through the car itself during braking.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

PanJet said:


> Sounds like warped rotors to me.


This. I would take the rotors to a brake shop and have them checked. If they are warped I would contact ZZP. Not sure of the warranty but typically rotor warpage is the cause of the driver riding the brakes or overheating the brakes. 

If the rotors check out fine I would check the wheel bearings and for glazed brake pads.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Did you follow proper bedding procedure for your brakes? If you just slapped the kit on and started driving, your first semi-hard stop could have left brake pad residue on your rotors, causing them to act as if they were warped.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

jbaker2810 said:


> There is slight vibration in the brake pedal. I don't feel anything through the steering wheel. I mainly hear the vibration through the car itself during braking.


Sounds like the ABS to me, with the larger brakes the ABS might think they are locking up.


----------



## merlinhenry (Jan 10, 2014)

You have a slightly warped brake rotor…


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

If warped rotor you would feel it every time you brake, not just under certain conditions

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Big Body (Jan 10, 2014)

That defiantly sounds like front rotors, if you feel a slight pulsation at low speeds and a violent shake at higher speeds it's rotors


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

Okay I found the problem and it has been fixed!!!

So most of you were close to what the issue was. Turns out that the front right rotor was cracked in two places!! So I called zzperformance and they sent me out two replacement rotors free of charge and now problem solved!!! Brakes work fantastic (not a fan of the brake pads that come with the kit though). But definitely want to say that zzp customer service was great and they didn't hassle me.


----------

